# Transmission Problems (I Think)



## ProTurbo (Sep 1, 2009)

A 1999 Nissan Altima. Automatic Transmission.

When the car is cold and I put in drive or Reverse, The transmission will start in second gear forward and in in Reverse. Weird....

Looks like in will not idle still in Drive/Reverse. It wants to MOVE. I have to apply the brakes.

Just under 5 minutes of warming up, the transmission works fine.

What we did so far.

-	Clean the idle air control valve (IACV)
-	Replace coolant temperature sensor
-	Change transmission fluid 

Still does it...

Someone said maybe my Solenoids are sticking? Where are they if this is the problem.

Any help on this would be really appreciated. Do not know what else to do.

Thank you very much and have a great day. 

Dan


----------

